# Stolen Horse!



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I wish you the best with it all. Keep us updated!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Oh god. I'm so sorry. :/ I hope you get him back. I wish you all the best. _


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you.
I just can't believe someone could do this... 
I'm just waiting for a call back from the RCMP...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Stolen!? You here about these things all the time, but never does someone from your home-forum get a horse stolen from them! I hope you find the idiot who stole Blue and kick his *** straight to tomarrow. :evil:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

What was he doing in Rochester? Did you have him there for training? Who did you have looking after him?

Hope it works out. There is a website for stolen horses that is huge in the horse community. Contact them as well. This is THE place to list information.

Stolen Horse International, Inc. ~ NetPosse.com Home Page


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Brighteyes said:


> Stolen!? You here about these things all the time, but never does someone from your home-forum get a horse stolen from them! I hope you find the idiot who stole Blue and kick his *** straight to tomarrow. :evil:


Tell me, I never thought it would happen to me either... Never in all the world...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Solon said:


> What was he doing in Rochester? Did you have him there for training? Who did you have looking after him?
> 
> Hope it works out. There is a website for stolen horses that is huge in the horse community. Contact them as well. This is THE place to list information.
> 
> Stolen Horse International, Inc. ~ NetPosse.com Home Page


Rochester, Alberta, yes. I was training horses there and had him boarded, but they had moved him before I could get there again with a trailer. 

Thank you for that link. I have just registered. I'm also going to phone all the auction marts, brand inspectors, etc around here to notify them.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Ah, okay. I was thinking Rochester Washington!

Did they give a reason why they did it? Did they think they were owed money for training/boarding?

Registering with Netposse will definitely help get the word out!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, this is terrible! im so sorry to hear this! and brighteyes is right, you hear about these things, but never know anyone who it happeneds to. =(( i wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 7, 2009)

I pray this is some terrible mistake or that justice is swift - whichever is appopriate!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

No mistake, Pixie... Let's pray for Justice.
Thanks everyone...


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

As harsh as this may sound, Blue might be headed to a "kill sale". Not meaning he will be sold for slaughter, but kill sales are some of the easiest places to get rid of a horse with no questions ask. I know you are not from Ontario but try contacting OLEX (Ontario Livestock Exchange) or the equivelent in your area. Many stolen/missing horses pass through sales there.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

OH DANG! I forgot about that!

Kate is very right I hate to say. I've heard a lot of stories about this, including one about a quarter horse named Summer Breeze. Summer was taken by some people who the barn owner had hired to care for the horses and was taken to an auction, no questions asked. (Most auctions don't really check for proof of ownership.) Luckily, she wasn't sold to a killer buyer, but to a family. A few months later, the owner saw Summer in a field and asked the family were they got her. She had a brand, so she was given back to the real owner.


----------

